# Water Kefir



## bryncalyn (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi y'all!! I just got my water kefir grains through the mail. They came "live" and in liquid. When I strained them and added them to the new sugar / water solution I noticed that the grains are minuscule. Most of the photos I have seen on the internet that picture water kefir shows larger size grains. These are teeny tiny, like a pinhead size on average. Will they grow larger? I kinda expected them to be somewhat the size of a grain of rice (give or take). 

Will they grow (not multiply but get bigger) or is this the size that they will be forever and ever?

Thanks!


----------



## JoshandDiane (Sep 2, 2013)

They will grow and multiply! You will have so many you won't know what to do with them. Mine started the same, took a while to get going but now I have enough to have several jars going at once. I love kefir!


----------



## bryncalyn (Jan 7, 2013)

It is good to know that they will grow bigger. I just was surprised they were so small when most of the photos I see on the web are larger sized granules. 

What are some of the recipes that y'all like? I just started this week so I am trying to get everything regulated to the house and figure out the fermentation process. So far it seems quite forgiving (thankfully).


----------



## themusics (Apr 17, 2014)

I just ordered some yesterday. I found some recipes by just browsing Pinterest. The possibilities are endless.


----------



## bryncalyn (Jan 7, 2013)

themusics said:


> I just ordered some yesterday. I found some recipes by just browsing Pinterest. The possibilities are endless.


You are right! There are tons of recipes on Pinterest but it gets confusing which are for water kefir and which are for milk kefir. Good luck with yours! I purchased a gallon of spring water from the grocery store as well as natural sugar I found at the grocery store. I make about a quart of kefir and flavor it with 1/2 cup of organic grape juice. I purchased black cherry juice today to give that a try. I hope to try lemonade soon. Yum!!

Be sure not to drink a whole glass when you start drinking the kefir. While I am not sure about the ramifications I have seen internet articles that state you should start slowly to let your body acclimate.


----------



## themusics (Apr 17, 2014)

Oh yes. I do kombucha so I can probably handle the kefir. As long as I don't do a bunch of both in a day. What a stomach ache that would be. I'm planning to do a "root beer" by getting some birch bark and sap to make a syrup and fermenting it with the kefir. The most popular flavors I've seen are "cream soda" (just add pure vanilla), ginger ale, and lemonade. I enjoy making raspberry lime kombucha, strawberry, and lavender vanilla... which would all make great kefir flavors too, IMHO.


----------



## bryncalyn (Jan 7, 2013)

themusics said:


> Oh yes. I do kombucha so I can probably handle the kefir. As long as I don't do a bunch of both in a day. What a stomach ache that would be. I'm planning to do a "root beer" by getting some birch bark and sap to make a syrup and fermenting it with the kefir. The most popular flavors I've seen are "cream soda" (just add pure vanilla), ginger ale, and lemonade. I enjoy making raspberry lime kombucha, strawberry, and lavender vanilla... which would all make great kefir flavors too, IMHO.


Kombucha is something I am looking into making. I don't know anyone who makes either the water kefir or the kombucha around where I live. 

What type of birch do you use to make the root beer flavor? I am planning on (once my kefir grains get bigger) trying other flavors and also trying a slice of fruit or so in the initial ferment.


----------



## themusics (Apr 17, 2014)

Just plain old white birch. The kind that grows in the park. Or specifically... The ones in the park...  My SIL is a fermentation junkie. I'm fortunate. I just look to her for tips and got my SCOBY from her.


----------



## bryncalyn (Jan 7, 2013)

themusics said:


> Just plain old white birch. The kind that grows in the park. Or specifically... The ones in the park...  My SIL is a fermentation junkie. I'm fortunate. I just look to her for tips and got my SCOBY from her.


You are quite lucky! Not only do you have someone to quiz and learn from, you know the source (ie condition of kitchen, etc) for your SCOBY. 

Sauerkraut is on my list of things I want to make ...


----------



## themusics (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm rehydrating my grains now. I've got some pictures up on my blog if you want to see what I'm doing.  
musingsandmusicnotes.wordpress.com


----------



## bryncalyn (Jan 7, 2013)

Wow - your kefir looks like mine does. I have had mine going 3 1/2 weeks now. Will the grains ever plump up?


----------



## themusics (Apr 17, 2014)

That's as plump as they need to be. They'll get more numerous. You can add a little Himalayan salt or mineral drops to your water, and a touch of baking soda, and use molasses or maple syrup with your basic white sugar to promote growth.

Rehydration shouldn't take more than 5 days max. And your kefir should only take a couple days for your primary ferment and just long enough to see bubbles on the secondary fermentation as well. It might take a few goes to get something very bubbly and for your kefir to be active enough to multiply. 

How are you enjoying the taste?


----------



## bryncalyn (Jan 7, 2013)

I like the taste (I make about 1 quart kefir and add 1/2 cup organic grape juice). I think I did an oops and made some kefir wine the first time I tried to do the 2nd ferment. Oh well. I will try that again in a bit, after I get a proper bottle to do the 2nd ferment.

How long before they start multiplying? Mine have stayed status quo for a while. I wanted to share with a friend but didn't want to deplete my supply.


----------



## themusics (Apr 17, 2014)

I found that it's sometimes cheaper to get proper bottles by buying them full of something rather than empty. I have a rather large swing top bottle that I got at a local Ren Faire full of Birch Beer. I've cleaned it and use it to do secondary fermentation. It was a lot cheaper than buying an empty bottle of similar size.

I should expect your kefir will multiply soon. Try using the molasses and baking soda.


----------



## bryncalyn (Jan 7, 2013)

The kefir is about the same, it hasn't started growing. It has, however, gotten fizzier. Not sure I like it or not. I did try peach nectar as a flavoring and that was yummy.


----------



## themusics (Apr 17, 2014)

I recently read it can take 6-8 weeks to grow. Mine is getting fizzier too. I'm doing 1f in coconut water. I'm planning to add lime during the 2f. I have some mango, vanilla mint lrmon, and cranberry in the fridge, some strawberry basil and some strawberry mint on 2f now.


----------

